# INJECTION BROU BOTTLE?



## Humabdos (Jul 11, 2004)

Another one from todays garage sale.

 On the bottom theirs a diamond next to a 3
 Doe's anyone know what might have been in it?
 Thanks, Glen


----------



## David E (Jul 12, 2004)

Injection Brou  102 Rhu Richelieu Paris
 Ricord's Injection Brou. cure for genital diseases, Adv. 1843(Wilson & Wilson 1971).1948 by Fougera & Co Inc. New York City
 Clear 7 1/8" x ? x ?

 Dave


----------



## Humabdos (Jul 12, 2004)

I wonder if it was injected or drank?[&:]
 Thanks again Dave!
 Glen


----------



## medbottle (Jul 13, 2004)

Hello Humabdos.  I believe the Injection Brou was used as a douche.  I don't know if it was used "straight" or if it was diluted first.


----------



## Humabdos (Jul 13, 2004)

That makes it an interesting conversation piece! [] 
 [&:]Thanks for the info.
 Glen


----------

